# Something's wrong with my new giant baby



## jd61285 (Jul 27, 2010)

So I'm at work and my wife called me to tell me that our new girl, Jade, has something wrong with her. She e-mailed these pictures to me. What do you think it is? And what can I do to make it better? When I get home, I'm going to put her in a cage with no mulch but I don't really know what else to do for her. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
[attachment=2][attachment=1][attachment=0]


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd call Bobby asap.


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 27, 2010)

I tried him a couple times i know he is busy. I am starting to panic it is the first day with her and i am stuck at work


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

It looks like a prolapse to me. I would take it to the vet as soon as you can. But for right now I'll send you some links on what you can do until you can bring him to the vet. Good luck and please keep us posted.

Part 1.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB_vEPldZ9I" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB_vEPldZ9I</a><!-- m --> 

Part 2. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O7Lt0Hyzb8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O7Lt0Hyzb8</a><!-- m --> 

Part 3. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqQ2gz_UC9k" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqQ2gz_UC9k</a><!-- m --> 

Part 4. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOupTZ8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOupTZ8</a><!-- m -->


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to post this info on prolapse ( about the sugar bath ). 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.anapsid.org/prolapse.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.anapsid.org/prolapse.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Definitely looks like a rectal prolapse. Contact your veterinarian ASAP but in the meantime get her off the mulch and keep it moist and clean. It is imperative that you or your wife keeps it moist or the exposed tissue can dry out. If it dries out, her prognosis will be guarded for a full recovery.


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 27, 2010)

ok thanks guys. I have my wife taking care of her. Looks like i am going to a vet tomorrow.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 27, 2010)

Keep us posted.


----------



## tora (Jul 27, 2010)

Please please keep us updated, I know these things can sometimes fix themselves if taken care of and I'd like to know if there's been any recession.


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 28, 2010)

I just wanted to update everyone. The prolapse is better it was one of the cases where it got better on its own. I talked to Bobby he said it was a pretty bad prolapse but as usual he is standing behind his product 100%. So now i just have to keep a good eye on her and hope it don't happen again. Thank you again everyone for all the help.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 28, 2010)

really glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 28, 2010)

That's awesome. What'd you do to treat it?


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 29, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> That's awesome. What'd you do to treat it?


 
She actually fixed it herself, I still gave her a bath with some warm sugar water.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats good to hear


----------



## tora (Jul 29, 2010)

Just for future ref, I think it's supposed to be a cool sugar bath - not warm.


----------



## txrepgirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Your welcome  . Any time. I'm VERY happy to hear that all turned out well  .


----------



## jd61285 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, Jade hadn't been eating well since the incident, I don't think she ever fully recovered and she passed away this past weekend. I didn't have the heart to tell my 4 year old, so we told her that Jade ran back to Florida to see her mom and dad and that Bobby would mail her back. So now "Jade" is back in her cage and she's so happy to be back that she's actually eating her food! I just wanted to update you all on what happened.


----------



## txrepgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG. I am so sorry for your loss. At least you tried your best to take care of her. I don't blame you for not being able to tell your daughter about what happened. That was a very good story you told her. May Jade R.I.P.


----------

